# Broken Core??



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2007)

So there I am last night, in the basement alone (everyone asleep) glass of Cabernet, ESPN on in the background, at my bench tuning skis getting ready for this weekends trip (Pico/Okemo)

I tune/wax my wifes K2 One Luvs to perfection....now i grab my '05 Atomic M10's, ski #1, debur the edges, take a few passes with the file to sharpen em up...grab ski #2, the first edge goes great: deburr/file...i flip the ski to do the 2nd edge and feel that my guide is getting stuck in one spot (back binding), try it a few more time and same thing...so i take a closer look...my edge is BOWING outwards!!!  what appeard to be a semi deep gouge in my base is an acutal CRACK, i think the wood cracked!!!!  

What can be done? is this fixable?  I am taking them to the shop at lunch...at worst I'll either grab a pair to demo from the shop (Atomic/Volkl/Nordica/Head) or I'll demo on the mountain.....so the question is...what to demo??  Should i bother with crowds/having to go back to the demo shop during the day and wait for them to adjust bindings? or just grab a pair and ski it for the weekend???


----------



## jack97 (Feb 7, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> what appeard to be a semi deep gouge in my base is an acutal CRACK, i think the wood cracked!!!!



Atomic skis has a core material of densolite (sounds like foam) and light weight metal. 

I would use this opportunity to demo your next ski. FWIW, in my book, a good opportunity.


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah atomic doesnt make wood core skis I dont think....that model certainly isnt

Good luck..

M


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 7, 2007)

You could just keep that ski on the other foot.  I did that when I blew the edge out of a pair of K-2's.  Ski worked just fine.

If you are goint to Demo check out the AC4's.  Less side cut than your atomic but it one heck of a ski.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 7, 2007)

tjf67 said:


> You could just keep that ski on the other foot.  I did that when I blew the edge out of a pair of K-2's.  Ski worked just fine.
> 
> If you are goint to Demo check out the AC4's.  Less side cut than your atomic but it one heck of a ski.



not much for using your outside edge are you then?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2007)

just dropped it off, they are going to try and bang back the edge flush and ptex the base...they arent sure its going to hold...should i get a pair of demos to bring up with me just in case??


----------



## Dirk109 (Feb 7, 2007)

If it is truly a man. defect, Atomic has one of the BEST warr. systems in the ski industrie. If the core did pop?, Have your shop send it back for a new set.


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 7, 2007)

Dirk109 said:


> If it is truly a man. defect, Atomic has one of the BEST warr. systems in the ski industrie. If the core did pop?, Have your shop send it back for a new set.



This is worth a try.....also if you're going to demo..do it up there unless you get some kind of deal at yer local spot..I think you may find a better demo selection there? Just a guess though...

M


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2007)

Dirk109 said:


> If it is truly a man. defect, Atomic has one of the BEST warr. systems in the ski industrie. If the core did pop?, Have your shop send it back for a new set.



If the broken ski was purchased this season, I would settle for nothing short of full replacement.

Unless the damage is a result of hitting something like a rock which I doubt is true in this case.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2007)

bought the ski in Jan of 05....we are headed to Pico (no on mountain demos) thats why i'd like to take a pair from here.....dont want to deal with finding a demo shop in the morning and waste skiing time....i want to click and go...

I'll talk to the shop about sending them back or see what they can do warranty wise with Atomic


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 7, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> not much for using your outside edge are you then?



Why in the world would I use my outside edge?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2007)

not manuf defect, must of gone over a rock while bushwhacking up at smuggs......


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> not manuf defect, must of gone over a rock while bushwhacking up at smuggs......



Truthfulness is good...I'm the same way, if I cause something to break I own up to it...unless I'm trying to get a pair of skis replaced.

Don't say anything about that to the shop or Atomic, especially since it sounds like you're not really sure how it happened. Believe me, if it was a rock the factory will be able to tell.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 7, 2007)

doesn't sound as severe as my recent second breakage of my 8000s, but if you blew out the core then the ski is done, game over. hopefully you are covered under warranty. my first pair of 8000s was not but my second pair was and dynastar was real fast in getting replacements to me ASAP. hopefully quality of build has improved since the first year's release.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2007)

mine looks nothing like that, just a 2-3" slice in the base under the rear binding and the edge is bowed outward.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 12, 2007)

So after skiing PICO/Okemo this weekend...well...the fix didnt hold...going to try to make a stink and see if atomic will pony up a repair or new sticks, if not, I'm starting to demo again!!


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 18, 2007)

before I opened up this thread I said to myself "I bet they are atomics"

dump the atomics and move on.  Atomic makes a great ski, but it is far from durable.  Try the rossi zenith series.  similar ski but not manufactured like crap.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2007)

NYDrew said:


> dump the atomics and move on.  Atomic makes a great ski, but it is far from durable.  Try the rossi zenith series.  similar ski but not manufactured like crap.


the only rossi i skied had a broken core within two years. not that i am trying to generalize from one experience, but just the opposite, suggesting that any ski can have a construction issues. i have also broken two dynastars and bent a tip on a volkl. if you ski hard, our equipment breaks, fact of life.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2007)

wasnt a construction issue, was the fact that i came down and landed hard smack dab on a rock....hit anything hard enough and i'll crack....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 19, 2007)

i have 2 options:
1. send em back to Atomic for $35 and they'll determine if it needs fixing or if they send a new pair
or
2.  My ski shop (SnoHaus/Huntington NY) will repair permanantly for $100.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 19, 2007)

I would not let snow haus repair anything. Send them back you will get a new pair.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2007)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have 2 options:
> 1. send em back to Atomic for $35 and they'll determine if it needs fixing or if they send a new pair
> or
> 2.  My ski shop (SnoHaus/Huntington NY) will repair permanantly for $100.



I don't know anything about your ski shop, even if they are know for good quality repairs I think I'd be inclined to send them back to Atomic to let them take a look...


----------



## MarkC (Feb 20, 2007)

Snow haus bias aside the worst thing that can happen is you end up spending $135 for the repair.  Best case you get a brand new pair of skis.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats exatly what i am going to do....I'll send em back and see what happens...they say they are safe to ski on, so I'll take em on a trip we have planned March 3/4, I'll most likely demo that weekend just incase.....love to demo anyway....then send em back and see what happens...


----------



## Dirk109 (Feb 21, 2007)

NYDrew said:


> before I opened up this thread I said to myself "I bet they are atomics"
> 
> dump the atomics and move on.  Atomic makes a great ski, but it is far from durable.  Try the rossi zenith series.  similar ski but not manufactured like crap.




Best "Joey" comment EVER! Rossi's made better than Atomics? Are you kidding me? I will take an Austrian ski over a French one anyday..........


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would take a plank of wood over rossi's


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 21, 2007)

dont think i'll ever switch from Atomic....rock solid.


----------



## knuckledragger (Feb 21, 2007)

Burn it and buy a Snowboard


----------

